# Glucosamine



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Does anybody give glucosamine supplements to their dogs? If so, how many mg of glucosamine do you give a day? I'd like to start Lyra on some, but most pet tablets say I should give her about 250mg daily (or at any rate, that's recommended amount for dogs 25lbs and under). I found a nice lead on some human glucosamine tablets, but because of the amount in each tablet, I could either giver her 375mg a day or, cutting the pill in half, 187mg a day.

What do you guy use and what would you suggest?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I give human grade flucosamine and chrondotin (sp) she gets 1 tab a day 500mg glucosamine 400mg chrondatin I was giving double that for 6 weeks shes now on a maintainence dose and you wouldn't know she had a problem


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I give them to my 3, but have stopped giving them everyday just maybe a couple of times a week now.
My vet worried me about overdoing it cause he said could lead to diabetes.
I dont know how true that is, but i also gve them salmon oil on their food twice a week and apple cider vinegar in their water so i think that's plenty for me to remember anyhow. lol
I cut the pills in half by the way, but i know others that give the full tablet no probs. x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

currently im using Flexadin half a tablet a day it has various ingredients but half a tab is 250mg Glucosamine, it has been the best one ive used so far and have been using it for about 3 years daily for my chi that had PL, but i ive just bought Glycoflex III to try this time...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have Brody on hylox. He gets half of a chewable a couple times a week. He doesn't have any problems so I guess I'm just using it as a preventative. (Some people say it doesn't work that way so I don't know). 

He has a history of pickiness so I had to go with a soft chewable as he won't chew a hard tablet and I didn't want to pill him. 

Is it making a difference? I have no idea! LOL!

It's this one...

Amazon.com: Hylox Soft Chews (120 ct): Kitchen & Dining

I haven't done a lot of research but Phycox is a similar product. Maybe stronger? I know it has turmeric for pain, etc.

http://www.amazon.com/PhyCox-Soft-Chews-120-ct/dp/B0014FTA74/ref=pd_sim_k_2


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Before I gave daisy it she was noticeably limping not a slight limp
Now even when she's in between speeds so I see a huge difference very happy


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Lyra has a bit of a wonky gait if you look very closely, and she sometimes lifts up her back, left leg when she's standing still (moreso now that it's cold). I knew she had some patella luxation on that leg, but found out yesterday that it's a grade 4 in her left knee and she's got a grade 1 or 2 on her right. She's not in any pain that I can tell, she'll stand on her back legs, she runs, jumps and plays. We're looking into surgery for the left knee before she starts to experience arthritis. I figured getting her on some glucosamine and chondroitin would be good to keep that other knee happy as she ages.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes it'll definately help you need a higher dose for 6 weeks human grade are cheaper and I'm more comfortable giving them those ones  fish oils help too


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

We already do salmon oil for the Omega 3's, good to know it helps her joints, too!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I give human grade flucosamine and chrondotin (sp) she gets 1 tab a day 500mg glucosamine 400mg chrondatin I was giving double that for 6 weeks shes now on a maintainence dose and you wouldn't know she had a problem


 I do the same for my dogs...Hannah did double doses up to 6 weeks and now only does 500mgs a day ...Jasper started a month ago and will soon be down to 500mgs a day. It works great and our vet recommended it because it is less expensive and works just as well as a canine formula.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

One of our chihuahuas has patellar luxation in both her knees. We have her on Glyco-Flex II soft chews, Nupro Silver with Joint Support, Ester C and MSM. All these things along with a diet change from kibble to Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw combined with raw have shown huge improvement in her knees. Where she used to luxate several times a week before all these changes and supplements she now only luxates once a month maybe if not less. Her knees are at a grade 2 and 3.

My other two dogs without joint concerns receive Nupro Silver with Joint support as maintenance and prevention.


----------

